# Final: 3rd Quail Group Buy.



## tortie

*UPDATE: Quails have ARRIVED!*

 US east coast people that have ordered please pm Gloco.

 Definition of east coast: All states east of north dakota, south dakota, nebraska, kansas, oklahoma and texas.

 Likewise, everyone who ordered and who's located on the west coast and outside the U.S., send Strohmie a PM

 Definition of west coast: All states west of *and including* north dakota, south dakota, nebraska, kansas, oklahoma and texas.


 If you see any mistakes on the information below, please PM me.

 acs236 4 PAID - gloco
 aug1516 5 PAID
 brianknewbie 6 PAID
 calaf 4 PAID - west coast
 cetoole 3 PAID - east coast
 chillysalsa 2 PAID - west coast
 clauswitz 2 PAID
 dreamnid 3 PAID - east coast
 drdigits 3 PAID
 droctagon 1 PAID - west coast
 Eastside504 2 PAID
 fmonar 1 PAID - east coast
 Gloco 2 PAID - east coast
 Gopher 2 PAID - east coast
 gpalmer 16 PAID - east coast
 gurus 2 PAID
 harkamus 2 PAID - east east
 hello 4 PAID
 insomniac 4 PAID - east coast
 invicta61 2 PAID
 ivandal 2 PAID - west coast
 jeff e 4 PAID - east coast 
 jjcha 5 PAID
 jpr703 3 PAID - east coast
 kenloo 3 PAID
 Natsuiro 3 PAID - west coast
 nightraven 3 PAID - east coast
 nospam 5 PAID - west coast
 meat01 1 PAID - west coast
 orkney 5 PAID* - west coast
 patman657 3 PAID -east coast
 publius 4 PAID - west coast
 raiden 3 PAID - west coast
 reasonablylucid 3 PAID - west coast
 rellik 3 PAID - east coast
 Rycet 5 PAID - east coast
 silvercans 1 PAID
 soundbuff 2 PAID
 stroob 3 PAID - west coast
 thaddy 1 PAID - east coast
 uncledan 2 PAID
 wrunow 3 PAID
 Zachary80 2 PAID - east coast
 zon 4 PAID - west coast

 TOTAL 141

 PENDING LISTS

 Kingshowman 3
 Hiker 2 PAID
 KenW
 Neilpert



*ALL CORDS ARE ACCOUNTED FOR SO NO MORE ORDERS WILL BE TAKEN.*


----------



## Nospam

Thanks Tortie, for organizing this buy.

 Also, many thanks to Strohmie for offering to handle the West Coast!

 Personally, I would've preferred the clear plugs, but I'll take the black, as long as this order actually goes through


----------



## gloco

Money has been sent tortie!


----------



## Thaddy

Thanks for organizing this tortie! PM has been sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, a big thanks goes out to Gloco who will be handling all of the easy coast orders, you rock!


----------



## number1sixerfan

I have bought quail cords already and am not in need anymore. Thanks.


----------



## aug1516

Upped my order to 5 cords and sent money, thanks.


----------



## calaf

Tortie,
 many thanks for organizing this
  Quote:


 I will be asking for $13 for each cord not including shipping costs to you. The $13 covers the cord, paypal fees plus shipping and insurance to the person who would handle the shipping. But this does NOT include shipping costs to you. 
 

Does this mean that we should arrange payment of the shipping cost to us directly with Strohmie or gloco?


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *calaf* 
_Tortie,
 many thanks for organizing this

 Does this mean that we should arrange payment of the shipping cost to us directly with Strohmie or gloco?_

 

Yes. Once the cables arrive i'll ship a single cable order out to guage shipping rates with USPS. Naturally, if someone wants delivery confirmation/insurance, they'll have to pay for it. Lets worry about it once the cables arrive.

 I have like 150 padded envelopes that can hold at least one cable.


----------



## cetoole

Paypal sent for 3, thanks.


----------



## Soundbuff

Please sign me up for 2, Paypal sent. Thanks.


----------



## jjcha

PayPal sent for the five (5) I ordered. I'm a West coast buyer.

 Thanks for organizing this!

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_Yes. Once the cables arrive i'll ship a single cable order out to guage shipping rates with USPS. Naturally, if someone wants delivery confirmation/insurance, they'll have to pay for it. Lets worry about it once the cables arrive.

 I have like 150 padded envelopes that can hold at least one cable._

 

Guys, don't bother messaging me now for shipping costs. Lets wait until the cords arrive and i figure out how much it costs per cable via 1st class. Thanks.


----------



## clauswitz

Hi,
 Thanks for everything. Payment sent for two cables. I live in NJ.


----------



## rellik

so at the moment we should just send our payment to tortie for the cables and worry about shipping when they arrive?


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rellik* 
_so at the moment we should just send our payment to tortie for the cables and worry about shipping when they arrive?_

 

Exactly. Once the cables arrive i'll figure out the cost of USPS 1st class shipment in padded envelope mailers that i have stored away. It shouldn't be too much i imagine.


----------



## wrunow

Paypal sent, thank you!


----------



## Thaddy

Paypal has been sent Tortie, thanks again!


----------



## tortie

Thread updated. If you see any wrong info in your order, pls PM me.


----------



## tortie

Only a few more days left until we send our order.


----------



## Natsuiro

Sent money for 3. Thanks alot.


----------



## Publius

I bought in for my 4.


----------



## brianknewbie

Sent $$ for 6.

 Thanks!


----------



## zachary80

Decided on just two; money sent.
 Thanks


----------



## fmonar

.


----------



## DrOctagon

Payment sent for one.


----------



## orkney

Hi,

 payment sent for 3 cords


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Sent my $$ for 3


----------



## tortie

I will be sending the final orders in May 21 instead of May 15 since there was a lot of last minute pull-outs. Currently there are 120 orders which have been confirmed or paid for. I'll be ordering 150 pieces from Quail and the remaining 30 pieces will be priced at $15 each after the May 21 deadline so that it will be fair for those who paid in advance and on time.


----------



## tortie

PLEASE CHECK THE PAID LIST! If you paid and your name isnt on the list, please PM me.


----------



## Thaddy

Bump!

 Just wondering if there have been any updates


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Bump!

 Just wondering if there have been any updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

There probably wont be any until about september


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ReasonablyLucid* 
_There probably wont be any until about september _

 

Ok that's what I was thinking...but you never know. I guess it's a good time to start looking for a decent power cable.


----------



## Kieran Comito

Are th ese cords really good for audio or something. Been away from the boards, what is the deal with these things? Thanks


----------



## lionface

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kieran Comito* 
_Are th ese cords really good for audio or something. Been away from the boards, what is the deal with these things? Thanks_

 

wondering about the same thing


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Yeah, its a cheap/good power cord upgrade for an amp.

 I just use them for everything that takes an IEC cord


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_Bump!

 Just wondering if there have been any updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Shipment arrival is estimated to be from 12-15 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll never know the exact date until the shipment arrives.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ReasonablyLucid* 
_Yeah, its a cheap/good power cord upgrade for an amp.

 I just use them for everything that takes an IEC cord _

 

Same here


----------



## Thaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Shipment arrival is estimated to be from 12-15 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll never know the exact date until the shipment arrives._

 

THanks for the update Tortie. I guess I'll be using this cable for my computer since I just picked up a nice Zu Birth for cheap on Ebay


----------



## insomniac

Any update?


----------



## meat01

From Tortie:


  Quote:


 Shipment arrival is estimated to be from 12-15 weeks We'll never know the exact date until the shipment arrives. 
 

also from the first post:

  Quote:


 Estimated wait time is 12-15 weeks. Yes its 3-4 months, but that's why its cheap 
 

order was placed on May 21st, so we still have a few more weeks or so.


----------



## tortie

Hi Guys. I just called Quail and they said that they will send me and email once they have contacted their manufacturing.

 I'll post here of any updates.


----------



## gloco

Since the date is getting close, all US east coast people please send me a pm with your address and the quantity ordered so i can put that info into a spreadsheet for tortie.

 Definition of east coast: All states east of north dakota, south dakota, nebraska, kansas, oklahoma and texas. 

 Got any q's? Feel free to ask me. We'll discuss shipping rates once the cables arrive and i see how heavy they are. I'd prefer payment done via paypal +3% with your head-fi nick and address. 

 Thanks, George


----------



## strohmie

Likewise, everyone on the west coast and outside the U.S., give me a PM with the number of cords ordered and your residential address. PLEASE DO THIS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, so that tortie will be able to tell the Quail folks how many cords are to be sent to me, and how many are going to be sent to gloco.

 Definition of west coast: All states west of *and including* north dakota, south dakota, nebraska, kansas, oklahoma and texas.


----------



## gloco

Bump to the top.


----------



## tortie

All relevant information is contained in the first post of this thread.

link


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

When are they expected to come in?


----------



## KenW

I'm in the market for another cord. If possible, put me on the waiting list. Long shot I know but heck, who knows.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Yeah... put me down for 2 more if there are extras


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ReasonablyLucid* 
_When are they expected to come in?_

 

Within 2-3 weeks, but we cant have the cords shipped until we know all the addresses of all those who have ordered since we will be splitting the delivery to gloco and strohmie.


----------



## Nospam

How many people are we still waiting on?

 Not to be a total @ss, but it doesn't seem fair to hold up delivery for everyone, just because a few people can't get their act together. If there are still people who haven't responded by the time the cords are ready to ship, just have their cords shipped to both West and East coast locations (split it as evenly as possible). If it goes to the wrong coast, those people will just have to pay extra shipping charges.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nospam* 
_How many people are we still waiting on?

 Not to be a total @ss, but it doesn't seem fair to hold up delivery for everyone, just because a few people can't get their act together. If there are still people who haven't responded by the time the cords are ready to ship, just have their cords shipped to both West and East coast locations (split it as evenly as possible). If it goes to the wrong coast, those people will just have to pay extra shipping charges._

 

Actually as of last count only *10* people have given their addresses to either strohmie or gloco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It would be up to strohmie and gloco on what to do about those orders who have not given their addresses when the cords are finally ready for shipment. Your suggestion will be taken as one of the options.


----------



## Nospam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Actually as of last count only *10* people have given their addresses to either strohmie or gloco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...._

 

OK then... Come on people, let's get our info sent in, so we can get our cords!!!


----------



## gloco

Yep, everyone needs to contact myself or Strohmie and give us their address and how many cords they ordered, i'll be compiling this info into a spreadsheet for tortie and comparing it to what people actually ordered to ensure no one gets duped out of their cables. 

 Nospam, i feel the same way, i'd like to get this done asap, especially since classes start again next week, but i'll do my best to get everything out asap. I have a weekend off from the gf in mid September, so i'd like to have the cables before then so i can take a fun trip down to the PO that saturday and get everything out in one shot.


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nospam* 
_If there are still people who haven't responded by the time the cords are ready to ship, just have their cords shipped to both West and East coast locations (split it as evenly as possible). *If it goes to the wrong coast, those people will just have to pay extra shipping charges.*_

 

The funny thing is, the cords will be sent from the east coast either way whether it's gloco or me sending them out -- he's in NY, I'm in Maryland. It just worked out that way because a: I graduated and left Illinois before the cords were finished, and b: nobody on the left coast found it in their hearts to volunteer to ship out the cords, hence why I'm here in the first place.

 Here's my current list of the west coast/international buyers I've heard from and have addresses for:

 calaf -- 4
 chillysalsa -- 2
 daba (if he gets a cord)
 DrOctagon -- 1
 ivandal -- 2
 meat01 -- 1
 Natsuiro -- 3
 Nospam -- 5
 orkney -- 5
 Publius -- 4
 raiden -- 3
 ReasonablyLucid -- 3
 stroob -- 3
 Zon -- 4
 Soundbuff -- 2
 invicta61 -- 2
 SilverCans -- 1
 jjcha -- 5
 ken_loo -- 3
 aug1516 -- 5
 brianknewbie -- 6
 invicta61 -- 2

 That's 60 out of the 125 cords accounted for. So what we should do once the cords are absolutely ready to ship is simply split the unknowns between gloco and myself, as Nospam suggested. Either way the shipment comes from the east coast, so there would be no price difference.


----------



## gloco

zachary80 --2
 cetoole --3
 Jeff E --4
 fmonar --1
 Thaddy --1
 insomniac --4
 dreamnid --3
 jpr703 --3
 RYCeT --5
 Hello --4
 patman657 --3
 gloco --2
 Gopher --2
 harkamus --2
 rellik --3
 NightRaven --3
 Uncledan -- 2
 wrunow -- 3
 eastside504 --2

 total: 52

 EDIT: Updated totals as of 10/4/05.

 If i missed anyone, pm me. If you have any address issues, don't worry, i'll contact you once the cables arrive for a final address for people who may be living at another address.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_*52* cables unclaimed._

 

*Holds out hand* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm.... I want to see what 150 cables looks like...
 Someone better take a picture of the pile


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ReasonablyLucid* 
_*Holds out hand* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm.... I want to see what 150 cables looks like...
 Someone better take a picture of the pile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I used to have a shot of the 300ish cables I got in the first Quail group buy. Gotta be around here somewhere. This set is chump change by comparison.


----------



## jpr703

Any anticipated ship dates on these yet? Not to complain, but I feel like it's been forever since this thing was put together...


----------



## boodi

plaese 
 let me know if any power chord is left ( someome retired ) 
 ..I'll get it ..


----------



## strohmie

Bump. The PMs I've been getting from people about their shipping location seem to have dried up entirely after I posted the current status of people I've heard from. If you live in Texas or west, PM ME. If you live east of Texas, PM gloco. Let's go people.


----------



## chillysalsa

Any updates?


----------



## jpr703

^ bump


----------



## Jahn

omg is it too late for this? i have a DAC incoming with a stock cord i'd like to swap - i was looking for 2 of these, one for the DAC one for the comp!


----------



## jpr703

Are we still being held up by people not sending in their mailing addresses? It seems like there should be some sort of cut-off date for the stragglers. There's other people that would like to buy their cords and those of us who did what we were supposed to, when we were supposed to do it, would like ours as well.


----------



## jpr703

Edit--Dup post


----------



## gloco

I'm not sure if i'm missing people, although i'm sure i am.

 Personally, if the cables arrive now and i get it out to the folks that responded and i have an excess of cables, i'm cool with holding onto them until someone claims them. I would give them six months before turning around and selling them to clear them out to whoever wants them.


----------



## Jahn

6 months? rats~!


----------



## boodi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_I would give them six months before turning around and selling them to clear them out to whoever wants them._

 

hey , by that time i could be dead ..


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_hey , by that time i could be dead .._

 

your loss is my gain


----------



## strohmie

The west coast count is up to 58 cords out of 125 total.

 Hey tortie -- where are ya!


----------



## DigiPete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_The west coast count is up to 58 cords out of 125 total.

 Hey tortie -- where are ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I just bought 4 of those cords from Quail directly (in California) last month, though he did mention that they only had about 36 in stock.


----------



## jpr703

I never thought of just trying to buy direct from Quail. Would have beaten the crap out of waiting several months....


----------



## brianknewbie

Just saw this thread -- to be honest, I don't see what the point is of me sending PM/email to state that I am on west coast when this information is already on the paypal transaction page from months ago when I already paid??

 Doesnt make much sense but not a big deal


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brianknewbie* 
_Just saw this thread -- to be honest, I don't see what the point is of me sending PM/email to state that I am on west coast when this information is already on the paypal transaction page from months ago when I already paid??

 Doesnt make much sense but not a big deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The point is to make things easier on tortie, but hey, if you want to be a bastid, feel free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You KNOW you want to PM me.


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_The point is to make things easier on tortie, but hey, if you want to be a bastid, feel free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You KNOW you want to PM me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol.

_Bastage_


----------



## calaf

after the recent posts I am getting a bit confused. Where are the cords now? Did tortie receive them? Have the cords been forwarded to gioco and strohmie?


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *calaf* 
_after the recent posts I am getting a bit confused. Where are the cords now? Did tortie receive them? Have the cords been forwarded to gioco and strohmie?_

 

We're still waiting to hear back from tortie about getting the cords to us, the recent posts were just so tortie knew how many were going to which person between me and gloco.


----------



## calaf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_We're still waiting to hear back from tortie about getting the cords to us, the recent posts were just so tortie knew how many were going to which person between me and gloco._

 

thanks! Now I understand...


----------



## fmonar

.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

Hmm.... any estimate when we will get these?


----------



## jpr703

^bump


----------



## zachary80

Would it be possible to have this moved to the group buy subforum?


----------



## jpr703

^bump


----------



## Jahn

just to let folks know, i just went to quail directly and they said there is a minimum 50 buck order. now i dont know what i'll do with 50 dollars worth of power cords, but if i gotta do it to get my 3, that's what i'll do - and i'll hand the rest out as xmas presents (or something more profitable lol). rats that i missed this group buy!


----------



## gloco

Haven't heard anything from tortie for a while now...


----------



## Gopher

I'm just curious if quail has given us an anticipated delivery date or what. We've been planning this group by for quite some time now...


----------



## strohmie

The overriding problem is that tortie hasn't been on Head-Fi in about a month. Rumor had it that he has been in and out of the hospital, but that's the last I've heard. Anyone have his e-mail address outside of Head-Fi?


----------



## chillysalsa

Sending you the address I gave him Paypal to...


----------



## strohmie

E-mail sent -- will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Jahn

hey gang is this the cord everyone's buying?

http://www.quail.com/seriesPage.cfm?seriesID=33

 if so i'm just going to pick 25 of them up and pass them out like candy because i was quoted 2 bucks each to buy them direct in bulk with a 50 dollar minimum purchase.


----------



## Nospam

I believe the ones we have on order are very similar to this:
http://www.quail.com/cordPage_part.c...rt=4&page_no=4

 except that ours also has a ferrite clamp at each end. Also, the wire on ours is shielded. I couldn't tell if the one in the link is shielded or not.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nospam* 
_I believe the ones we have on order are very similar to this:
http://www.quail.com/cordPage_part.c...rt=4&page_no=4

 except that ours also has a ferrite clamp at each end. Also, the wire on ours is shielded. I couldn't tell if the one in the link is shielded or not._

 

Yeah they look pretty darn close. Here's the one I checked out-

 0313.072 6' 14 AWG 3 SJT Grey N.American .360-.395 15A/125V 

 and here's the one you ordered - 

 0313.072 6' 14 AWG 3 SJT Grey N.American .360-.395 15A/125V 

 hey that's identical! so the difference is a ferrite clamp and shielding? well shielding is always good but i could do without the ferrite clamp. let me quote yours and see what numbers pop up!


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_The overriding problem is that tortie hasn't been on Head-Fi in about a month. Rumor had it that he has been in and out of the hospital, but that's the last I've heard. Anyone have his e-mail address outside of Head-Fi?_

 

Hi guys sorry I was AWOL this month. Unfortunately the rumors have been true and the problem was compounded when my mailing service (bigfoot.com) cut my forwarding off without my knowing. Anyway, Quail has emailed me that the cords are ready.

 I have sent Strohmie and Gloco a PM concerning their final booked orders and the addresses that Quail will ship the cords to. Hopefullly the orders will be shipped to both of them before the week is done.


----------



## Jahn

wowee, the version you guys are getting is sold out for 8-9 weeks, you sucked them dry! the one with the ferrite and shielding is certainly a premium, from 2 bucks without to 8 bucks with. I'm a cheap guy, i think i'll just wait and see how the 2 buck version does me, then mebbe buy some in bulk if i like it since they have em in stock right now.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_wowee, the version you guys are getting is sold out for 8-9 weeks, you sucked them dry! the one with the ferrite and shielding is certainly a premium, from 2 bucks without to 8 bucks with. ._

 

Actually that 8 bucks is a lot cheaper than what we paid for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The cheapest qoute we got was $9.60 a piece if we order 300 pieces or more. Plus our waiting time is also longer. That $2 cord looks like a winner, you can NEVER go wrong with a $2 powercord with hospital-grade plugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I remember correctly, Quail didnt offer cords with ferrites AND shielding a year or so ago, when we had our very first Quail group buy. We were the ones who asked to have a hospital grade cord built which is shielded and have ferrites in both ends. So in effect, we head-fier's came up with the idea


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Actually that 8 bucks is a lot cheaper than what we paid for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cheapest qoute we got was $9.60 a piece if we order 300 pieces or more. Plus our waiting time is also longer. That $2 cord looks like a winner, you can NEVER go wrong with a $2 powercord with hospital-grade plugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I remember correctly, Quail didnt offer cords with ferrites AND shielding a year or so ago, when we had our very first Quail group buy. We were the ones who asked to have a hospital grade cord built which is shielded and have ferrites in both ends. So in effect, we head-fier's came up with the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Maybe they built in bulk and have a bit of overstock now, and are trying to sell the rest at 8 bucks a pop? I'd actually like to go non-ferrite for all my stuff, but for the computer i'd be happy to go ferrite and shielded. Oh, the choices! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## harkamus

OK...this ferrite stuff...why and what for? A year or so ago, or possibly more, I read that the ferrites degrade sound quality. As such many buyers opted to remove them. Can someone clear this up? If the sound gets better I'll take a knife to the cord. Is there any use of the clamps?


----------



## Jahn

i think mine are shielded too!


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_it all comes to 5.98 each folks, i bought the 10 cord minimum (50 dollar minimum actually) and i certainly have 10 things around the house i can use this cord for! for people who missed out on the group buy, going this route isn't too painful!_

 

Is this the non-shielded variety?


----------



## tortie

Expected delivery date October 14.


----------



## Thaddy

Any updates on the status?


----------



## Jahn

well not on the group buy, but my stash of 10 cords should be coming in today. I paid a bit more to get the 8ft instead of the 6ft - the cord is grey, not see-thru, and it has no ferrite or shielding. the quail cord i have in the house right now is 6ft, seethru, no ferrite or shielding, and the melos has a loooow noise floor with this thing, so i'm happy to know that the unshielded thing won't be an issue - and i prefer non-ferrite. i'm thinking of unloading the cords i won't be using in the FS forum soon after i replace all the stock cords in my house - i should have a few quails left after that! no PMs anymore please, i think it will be fairest just to post it to the public and first come first serve so you all don't have to pay over 50 to buy in bulk like i did hehe.


----------



## strohmie

I've got two big boxes of product that are supposed to hit my doorstep sometime this afternoon. I'm organizing shipping and all that for the west coasters, and ordered boxes from USPS late last week...hopefully those'll arrive in the next few days.

 Either way, we're right about there. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## gloco

I got one heavy box of cables, sorry I don't have a digicam handy but these cables are thick and heavy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll start shipping on Monday and contacting folks to pay for real shipping rates via paypal. I'll be shipping via USPS 1st mail (no delivery confirmation or insurance).


----------



## tortie

Glad to hear that I arrived safely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sending feedbacks to everyone who ordered the Quails with-in the week.

 If there is something wrong with your number of orders (as posted in the first post of this thread) please send me a PM.

 I will be filling up the waiting list when all paid orders have been shipped and accounted for. Just in case I missed someone or made a mistake in the number of orders.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

*Impaitently awaits the shipping cost of his cables*


----------



## strohmie

Cords here, now time to organize. I have boxes coming in from USPS -- I've figured that the cheapest way to ship the cords is video-sized priority mail boxes for two cords or less and flat rate boxes for more than three cords. Otherwise the price would be too high going from the east coast to the west coast, certainly by priority mail. And I don't have extra boxes to send the cords by FedEx or UPS, else I'd do that.

 The Canada orders do not require specific boxes, so these will go out first. Shipping will be Airmail for these. Will contact everyone for international once I have them packed up and priced.

 Will post when the priority mail supplies show -- should be in the next few days.


----------



## gloco

Got the second box of cords today. 

 I packed up the cords for the following folks and will be shipped within the hour:

 dreamnid - 3 cables
 zachary80 - 2 cables
 fmonar - 1 cable
 harkamus - 2 cables

 I'm almost positive i will get grief about the weight of the boxes if i use 1st class shipping, if i'm forced to switch to priority i will do so. Hopefully I can avoid shipping priority mail since it doesn't make that much sense to send these cables as such. I'll be shipping a few more when i leave work and repeat the process tomorrow (3-4 packages for a lunchtime stroll and 3-4 when i leave for the day). If you have any q's, feel free to drop me a pm. 

 Gpalmer...boy, am i gonna have fun lugging your cables to the PO


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_
 Gpalmer...boy, am i gonna have fun lugging your cables to the PO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Gpalmer ordered the most cables in this group buy and he also topped the order list on the last one. How many audio equipment do you really have Greg?


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_Gpalmer...boy, am i gonna have fun lugging your cables to the PO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOL, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Gpalmer ordered the most cables in this group buy and he also topped the order list on the last one. How many audio equipment do you really have Greg? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, the problem is the count just keeps growing. To make it even tougher, I was having some problems with RFI when I added my new 24" monitor. Nasty noises in my speaker setup (and headphones), beat frequency noises from interference. I found that adding one of my Quails to the monitor quieted things somewhat, now I just to go through and do everything else! Say Bye-Bye to this shipment!


----------



## gloco

Just a quick update: The PO forced me use Priority mail since the boxes were over 13 ounces. 

 This is a rough estimate of how much it will cost, based on how many cables you paid for:

 3 cables - 5.30 (rochester, ny)
 2 cables - 6.05 (indiana)
 1 cable - 3.95 (Massachusetts)
 2 cables - 6.85 (Georgia)

 Prices naturally fluctuate based on how far a distance the packing is going. I didn't see any use for parcel post since it was literally 10 cents cheaper. I used the automated machine to post these boxes, so i know at least one head-fier who strictly wanted 1st class mail. For that, i'll jump on line and haggle with the window person to see if they can let it by. These cables are not lightweight, they're quite heavy.

 Anyway, if you have any q's, let me know!

 Oh yeah: I will be pm'ing you with the actual shipping rate once i ship your box to paypal me the funds. So i'll try to get everything out by the end of work week.


----------



## gpalmer

ooh, ooh, I have a question, What's the cost for 16?


----------



## Giteet

Have the existence of any extras been established - I'd like some if possible.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Giteet* 
_Have the existence of any extras been established - I'd like some if possible._

 

Yes, there are no extras, at leasst at last announcment. You might want to take a look a Jahn's sale instead.


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_ooh, ooh, I have a question, What's the cost for 16? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, i'll let ya know once i ship em out (probably wed or thursday).


----------



## strohmie

All orders have been packed, and the respective buyers have been contacted. 

 Status is as follows:

 calaf -- shipped 10/18
 ken_loo -- shipped 10/18
 chillysalsa -- shipped 10/18
 Nospam -- shipped 10/18
 jjcha -- shipped 10/18
 DrOctagon -- shipped 10/18

 meat01 -- shipped 10/19
 Zon -- shipped 10/19
 ReasonablyLucid -- shipped 10/19
 SilverCans -- shipped 10/19
 invicta61 -- shipped 10/19
 gurus -- shipped 10/19
 Publius -- shipped 10/19

 aug1516 -- paid, shipping 10/20

 Natsuiro -- packed, awaiting payment
 orkney -- packed, awaiting payment
 raiden -- packed, awaiting payment
 brianknewbie -- packed, awaiting payment
 ivandal -- packed, awaiting payment
 stroob -- packed, awaiting payment
 Soundbuff -- packed, awaiting payment


----------



## harkamus

Question about the Quail cables. I understand they have ferrite clamps. I never understood the use of them, but I seem to recall reading that these ferrite clamps degraded sound quality and should therefore be removed. Can anyone shed some light into this matter? If that is the case, what would be the easist method to removing said clamps?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_Yes, there are no extras, at leasst at last announcment. You might want to take a look a Jahn's sale instead._

 

yep they allow you to order direct as long as you get 50 bucks worth. which works out to 9-10 cords with the cord i got, which was 2 feet longer, grey, no ferrite. no shielding? i think it does tho, there's no noise interference from what i can hear.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *harkamus* 
_Question about the Quail cables. I understand they have ferrite clamps. I never understood the use of them, but I seem to recall reading that these ferrite clamps degraded sound quality and should therefore be removed. Can anyone shed some light into this matter? If that is the case, what would be the easist method to removing said clamps?_

 

No, the ferrite chokes are meant to keep high frequency interference from propogating down the cord. For instance if you look at your monitor cable from your PC, it will most likely have them. In my case I had some really nasty beat frequency interference from a new monitor I recently purchased that was causing interference with my audio gear and inserting one of them calmed it down, now if I could just get Gloco to ship the rest I'd be set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Just kidding, just kidding, it's actually stopped the last couple days since the weather turned cold so I think someone's air conditioner was causing it. I think I have a few months to spare before it becomes a problem again ). Some folks feel the ferrite chokes constrict the highs but I haven't heard that effect from these cables on any of my gear.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

For the sake of reference if you do want to remove them this is an easy way.

 1)Take a utility razor blade or exacto knife and cut off the rubber/plastic around the core.
 2)Place it on cement.
 3)Take a large hammer.
 4)Hit the core really hard.

 that will shatter it.


----------



## gloco

I shipped out some more today:

 Thaddy - 1 cable
 eastside504 - 2 cables
 gopher - 2 cables
 jpr703 - 3 cables
 uncledan - 2 cables

 I'll be contacting you all shortly with the cost of shipping and where to send the funds to, if you have any q's let me know! I'll be shipping out more tomorrow. 

 Greg, looks like you might be the last one, i'll do everything possible to make sure its outta here by Friday.


----------



## tortie

Guys please dont forget to post your review of the Quails here:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...t=QUAIL+REVIEW


----------



## dreamnid

Yea! I just got my cables! Thanks to all who helped out in the group buy!


----------



## zachary80

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dreamnid* 
_Yea! I just got my cables! Thanks to all who helped out in the group buy!_

 

Same here

 I will be posting my first impressions later


----------



## strohmie

Updated shipping status for west coasters:

 calaf -- shipped 10/18
 ken_loo -- shipped 10/18
 chillysalsa -- shipped 10/18
 Nospam -- shipped 10/18
 jjcha -- shipped 10/18
 DrOctagon -- shipped 10/18

 meat01 -- shipped 10/19
 Zon -- shipped 10/19
 ReasonablyLucid -- shipped 10/19
 SilverCans -- shipped 10/19
 invicta61 -- shipped 10/19
 gurus -- shipped 10/19
 Publius -- shipped 10/19

 aug1516 -- paid, shipping 10/20

 Natsuiro -- packed, awaiting payment
 orkney -- packed, awaiting payment
 raiden -- packed, awaiting payment
 brianknewbie -- packed, awaiting payment
 ivandal -- packed, awaiting payment
 stroob -- packed, awaiting payment
 Soundbuff -- packed, awaiting payment


----------



## harkamus

I will assume that this is done to both cores, one on each end. Correct?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ReasonablyLucid* 
_For the sake of reference if you do want to remove them this is an easy way.

 1)Take a utility razor blade or exacto knife and cut off the rubber/plastic around the core.
 2)Place it on cement.
 3)Take a large hammer.
 4)Hit the core really hard.

 that will shatter it._


----------



## gloco

I shipped a few more out today, i'll try to make another run today if possible:

 Insomiac - 4
 acs236 - 4
 nightraven - 3
 wrunow - 3

 I didn't get a chance to mail anything out yesterday, sorry about that folks.

 edit: i'll send you four a pm later this afternoon with payment instructions, thanks!


----------



## Nospam

Got my cables! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks to everyone that helped make this happen!


----------



## Publius

I got my cables on Friday. woot. Thanks a lot.


----------



## gloco

I shipped out the cables for the following people:

 Jeff E - 4
 cetoole - 3
 patman657 - 3
 hello - 4

 I have another 4 people to ship cables to and i'm done! Thanks for your patience guys!


----------



## ken_loo

got the cables today!

 thanks tortie and strohmie


----------



## Zon

Cables were received Friday - thanks, strohmie


----------



## chillysalsa

Got 'em Monday.. THANKS!


----------



## gloco

Shipped cables out for the following two members:

 clauswitz - 2
 rellik - 3

 Only two more to go (rycet and gpalmer)


----------



## Hello

I got the cables today -- thanks tortie and gloco!


----------



## Jeff E

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gloco* 
_I shipped out the cables for the following people:

 Jeff E - 4
 cetoole - 3
 patman657 - 3
 hello - 4

 I have another 4 people to ship cables to and i'm done! Thanks for your patience guys!_

 

The package arrived yesterday. Thanks, guys.


----------



## cetoole

I got my cables yesterday, thanks a bunch Gloco and Tortie. Next step, get some equipment that can use them.


----------



## jpr703

I've had mine for a few days now. Very nice build quality, thanks guys!


----------



## raiden

I got my cables too and I'm lovin' it. They look really nice and thick. Awesome cables they are!


----------



## patman657

Cables received, thanks tortie and gloco!


----------



## RYCeT

Cable received today, thank's guys.


----------



## SilverCans

Got it today. Thanks to all involved!


----------



## jjcha

Got my cables a while ago - sorry for not posting earlier. Big thanks to everyone involved!

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## rellik

thanks to all involved!!


----------



## calaf

got my 4 cables: they look like they mean business.Many thanks to tortie and strohmie for taking care of this! Will post impressions as soon as I have some....


----------



## gpalmer

Still waiting, come on Gloco old buddy, hook me up here!


----------



## NightRaven

Got my cables, very nice! Still haven't recieved shipping payment info though...

 EDIT: Oops, apparently I did, but for some reason it was reading that I had 0 new PMs. Bizarre.


----------



## ReasonablyLucid

got mine last week. I have yet too hook one up to my amp becuase I need to find some time to go to the store and buy a new cutting wheel for my dremel so I can kill the ground pin in one of the cables.

 My other 2 are hapily powering 2 of my monitors


----------



## brianknewbie

I have not yet received my cables, and in looking through the thread, I see this:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_Updated shipping status for west coasters:
 ....

 brianknewbie -- packed, awaiting payment_

 


 Not sure if this has confusion been resolved already (since the post above was from a few weeks ago) but just to clarify -- I paid via Paypal in May for all six cables (payment sent to tortie on 5/11 for $78.00)

 PM me if there's anything else I need to do, thanks!

 Brian


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brianknewbie* 
_
 Not sure if this has confusion been resolved already (since the post above was from a few weeks ago) but just to clarify -- I paid via Paypal in May for all six cables (payment sent to tortie on 5/11 for $78.00)

 PM me if there's anything else I need to do, thanks!

 Brian_

 

Hi, sorry for the mixup. The payment of $78 was for the cables only. Shipping arrangements and shipping payments for west coasters are handled by strohmie. Please send him a PM. Again sorry for the confusion and delay.

 EDIT: I just finished posting feedback for those who participated in this groupbuy. Please dont forget to leave feedback for me, gloco and strohmie. Thanks


----------



## strohmie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brianknewbie* 
_I have not yet received my cables, and in looking through the thread, I see this:




 Not sure if this has confusion been resolved already (since the post above was from a few weeks ago) but just to clarify -- I paid via Paypal in May for all six cables (payment sent to tortie on 5/11 for $78.00)

 PM me if there's anything else I need to do, thanks!

 Brian_

 

As tortie mentioned, that doesn't include shipping cost from me to you. I sent you a pm as of October 17th requesting shipping payment for the cords, if you need me to resend the PM, just let me know.


----------



## brianknewbie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *strohmie* 
_As tortie mentioned, that doesn't include shipping cost from me to you. I sent you a pm as of October 17th requesting shipping payment for the cords, if you need me to resend the PM, just let me know._

 







 Sorry about that...I somehow overlooked that PM because was out of town and had lots of other PMs related to selling my SA5000....

 anyway I just sent the $$ for shipping to you.

 Thanks again!
 Brian


----------



## tortie

All cables sold. Thanks to everyone who participated in this group buy.


----------

